# Emovis toll tag discount



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you were thinking about getting a toll tag for France, or spain/Portugal, use this link and you'll get £5 off (as will I).

https://www.emovis-tag.co.uk/subscription?ref=RF-20170320-423B9FDC

The discount can only be applied against application fees and monthly active service fees and not against tolls, annual fees or other charges. Any discounts not applied will be carried over to the next invoice.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very handy Jean and well worth the effort. I think there are several options and suppliers with varying charges. 

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have had the ATMB Toll Tag for the last four years and the only payment I make to the Company is €1.90 in the month that I use the Tag.

I've had a look through all the paperwork I have and can't see any other payments, over and above the amount charged for mileage (kilometreage ?), except a monthly fee of €1.58 + Tax when the Tag is used.

The month charge when I first had the Tag was €1.33 + Tax (€1.60) but increased slightly in 2018.

Does anyone else have the ATMB Tag and what do you pay ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Keith.
I have been using this one for 5 years now. https://www.bipandgo.com/en/

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have an Emovis tag and used it through France this year. We were very disappointed to find that it did not always work! Not sure why it would work at the previous toll and not on the next one. If anyone has any ideas I would be grateful.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats always my fear and I am holding my breath at the first booth after not using the tag for 9 or 10 months. But so far it's always worked perfectly.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It does say on it that you may have to wave it about but that did not work


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My Toll tag is positioned just at the side of the un-needed rear view mirror clamp (the dashcam is attached to the stalk) and we've never had a problem while it's been there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great collection there Keith. Looks a good spot for double sided sticky tape and change every year.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That is where ours is situated. We waited for the barrier and then took it out and waived it about but still nothing so we had to delve in pockets and purses to pay. After the third failure we had money/card ready. As newbies we assumed it was what happened sometimes???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you take it out of the silver foil bag Pat?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Ray. I don't think it would fit in the window otherwise. It worked well for the first few tolls then we had problems then it worked again. On one occasion I pressed the "help" button and they let us through so wonder if it was their fault for not reading our tag?
If it happens on the way home I will make a note of where and when and raise it with them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, I shoulda put a smiley but too late. I often wonder how long the batteries last in the unit as ours must be 5 years now.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I was being cautious about how I replied   

A friend was given an inhaler for the first time. I asked how she was getting on and she said she hadn't noticed much difference. Someone eventually noticed she had not taken the plastic wrap off the mouthpiece!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My mum was always taking pictures of her eye or thumb.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Ha ha, I shoulda put a smiley but too late. I often wonder how long the batteries last in the unit as ours must be 5 years now.
> 
> Ray.


I think it tells you in your account on the website what the state of your battery is.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, thanks Jean I will try and look it up. Oh wise one.!!!! xx

Ray.
p.s. nope, looked all over even in help and faq.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Under My Tags, in the list of tags, 6th column (Battery Lifetime) - mine is showing as OK in a full green bar.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Must have a different menu Jean. I only have 'My Details' and 'My Badges' and 'My Invoices' and 'My Shop'.

I did delve into them all but no battery at all.

Found this...…………………………
How do I change the battery in my badge?
You should never change the battery yourself. If your badge is not working, you can request a replacement in the "Replace a defective badge" section of your subscriber area or directly in one of our Bip&Go agencies.
Badge replacements for a technical fault are covered by Bip&Go (not including return fees for the old badge). However, if the badge has been damaged, it will be charged at the current price.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just compared the two systems and the one that Ray has linked to is MUCH cheaper than the initial one posted by Jiwawa, AND it includes Spain, Portugal and Italy on the same tag!

So it's a big thank you to Ray. After many years "dithering" I am going to go for it!

As I (shh don't tell anyone) tow a caravan I _assume _ that the toll booth will recognise that and charge me accordingly and likewise NOT charge me if running solo?

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I have just sent you a link referral Andy. 

Ray.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Just compared the two systems and the one that Ray has linked to is MUCH cheaper than the initial one posted by Jiwawa, AND it includes Spain, Portugal and Italy on the same tag!
> 
> Andy


There is an additional charge of €2.50 per month for Spain/Portugal and a further €2.50 charge per month for Italy when the tag is used in those countries. Even with these, when it applies, still a very good deal; think I'll sign up too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

kabundi said:


> There is an additional charge of €2.50 per month for Spain/Portugal and a further €2.50 charge per month for Italy when the tag is used in those countries. Even with these, when it applies, still a very good deal; think I'll sign up too.


And again Kabundi, if you would like to send me names and e-mail address via pm we both get a €4 credit.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

This is a useful thread, even though the original link is a bit pricey compared to Ray's link. At first Keith's seems to be cheaper,(ATMB) but they charge you a monthly fee until you use it in their area 4 times - a bit difficult as they are in the South East - good for if you're there and subscribe. 
My concern is about height, as my van is 2950, but with the air con & satellite dome it would be nearer 3200. I haven't had a problem before, and not had to resort to pressing the intercom and saying "camping car, class 2" yet!! Are these things measured at the front? They seem a bit hit & miss from previous posts. How do you dispute a billing if they charge you for class 3 rather than 2? 
Although I don't use the tolls very often (bloody costly!), there are times when it's a damn sight easier to do so. Also as I will be on my own in the van it would save a lot of hassle in shuffling over to collect & pay at toll stations. 
I may bite the bullet and get the tag; Ray, can you send me your code and we can hopefully both benefit!! (Pm on its way)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I think I have just sent you a link referral Andy.
> 
> Ray.


You did indeed thanks, it it didn't want to work. I've sent you a PM

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Think I've come upon a problem with trying to book a "bipandgo" tag is that they need a French bank account, and they don't accept credit cards..hmmm

looking at the Emovis one, there are a couple of places you can get away without paying the €10 application fee - as Caravan Club members, and as a Eurotunnel customer (give them the booking number or FQ number). With the Eurotunnel link the annual fee is €3 after the first year. Payment can be made by a DD from a UK bank.

https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/membership/member-offers/sanef-toll/Claim-this-offer/

https://www.emovis-tag.co.uk/Eurotunnel-Le-Shuttle-Offer-Landing-Page


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The website has a specific U.K. page, in English, and they offer postage to the U.K. so perhaps its just they don’t take Credit Cards but you can use a debit card! 

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just had a try at signing up, Bognormike is spot on, you DO need a French bank account, bugger!

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Just had a try at signing up, Bognormike is spot on, you DO need a French bank account, bugger!
> 
> Andy


indeed, ploddy, bugger!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Got it sorted chaps!!!

What’s needed is an IBAN number. That’s an international bank identifier number you find as below...


An International Bank Account Number – or IBAN – is used worldwide to identify individual accounts.
...
IBAN
Log in to the Internet Bank.
On the Overview of Accounts page, find your current account.
Select the plus (+) next to your account.
This will open a box that shows your IBAN, which starts with 'GB'.

Make a note if the IBAN, and then insert it in the Bip&Go webpage when requested.

Result

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ooh, well done!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Andy & Ray, did all mine and entered the bank details - I seem to have been accepted.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Thanks Andy & Ray, did all mine and entered the bank details - I seem to have been accepted.


I tried and it wouldn't accept my Nationwide account as a source of DD. Can I ask which bank you used please?
Thanks

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mine was natwest, copied over the iban number which was a function of the account number, sort code with a few other digits, all worked ok and have confirmation.


----------

